# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Të flasim për festën e të dashuruarve,dhuratat dhe mendimet për këtë ditë !

## selina_21

Mendoni Te Beni DHURATA Per Shen ValentiniN...




C'fare DHURATE Do Ti Benit '' Te Dashures' Dashurit '- TE Fejuares Apo TE Fejumit tuaj.  :xhemla:   :xhemla:  






Ju Lutem Jepni Mendimin Tuaj.

 :Lulja3:

----------


## StormAngel

Do doja...
Do doja ta kem afër.Dhuratë më të mirë nuk gjej dot.

----------


## Nice_Boy

Pershndetje...

Edhe un mendoj sikur Stromi , me pasen afer asaj sikur me ja dhuru Gjith Bot-en..
Apo jo loqko?

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## Sherri

un i kiss prej te dashures time dmth nji kiss me teper se i ka me nr do ishte nji dhurate tamam

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

Dashuri pa kufi ..

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

> Dashuri..pa kufi ......


*sinqeritet & harmoni* too  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## striptella

une do desha nje bebush.

----------


## shkodrane82

Lol...ju qe si keni afer i doni aty, tjeret qe i kane dojne bebusha, 
qe ne i kemi dhe ato..lol
Po ja bajme qejfin vedit me peshqeshe...!

----------


## SeXy^-^ElBa

si dhurat do ti jepja veten time
si dhurat do te doja ate 
asgje ne kete bot me ben te gezuar ne diten e shen valentinin pervec te kem njeriun qe dua em shume ne kete bot

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Ajo dite quhet `Dita e te Dashuruarve`,dmth Dashuri te paster dhe te zjarrte mjafton.

Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## YaSmiN

*Kartolinat*, per diten e *shen Valentinit*, zbukuroheshin me germa te florinjta dhe dantella. Ne to shkruhej poezi dashurie, dhe me pastaj dergoheshin. Ndersa disa tjera kartolina zbukuroheshin me zemra dhe brenda i futej qeske parfumi.. 


Shen Valentini ka nje te kaluar prej 2000 vjetesh qe neper shekujsh eshte festuar ne tradita te ndryshme. Nje nga traditat e praktikuara shekuj me pare, ishte per te gjetur nje te dashur ne diten e te dashuruarve, per cka organizoheshin shorte. Ne ate periudhe, ishin njerez te vecante  ata qe merreshin me kete lloje riti. Ndermjetesi merrej vesh me vajzen e cila duhet te shkruante emrin e personit qe pelqente ne nje cope leter dhe t'ja jepte ndermjetesit qe te merrte pjese ne short, dhe te fitonte njeriun e preferuar. Ne shekullin e 16-te, pikerisht me 14 shkurt, si shenje dashurie jepeshin dhurata te ketilla si; doreza, corape dhe shami. Ne shekullin e 17-te, Puritenet amerikane, qe ishin nje shoqeri e krishtere, me arsyetimin se eshte dita e te dashuruarve eshte nje besim i kote, u munduan ta ndalonin. Edhe kete here dashuria triumfoi, dhe ata nuk ia dolen ta ndalojne kete feste. Dhuratat e asaj kohe ishin veshjet dhe nje shishe vere. Ne ate periudhe, 14 Shkurti festohej ne France, Itali, Gjermani etj.
Ne nje fshat te vogel te Frances, pleqte e fshatit ndaheshin ne dy grupe dhe shetisnin shtepi per shtepi per te zgjedhur te rinjte te cilet dilnin neper dritare dhe thonin emrat e njeri-tjetrit, e me pastaj vajza i dergonte nje veshje te re si shenje ftese mashkullit per mbremjen e njohjes qe organizohej ne qender te qytetit. Nese ftesa i pranohej nga djali, si pergjigje vinte nje shishe vere. Ate nate ne mbremjen e Shen Valentinit, nese vajza apo djali nuk e pelqenin njeri-tjetrin, po ate nate ndizej nje zjarr i madh dhe digjeshin te gjitha veshjet qe ishin derguar per ftese. Ne vitin 1776 kjo tradite u ndalua. 

Ne shekullin e 18-te, shfaqen kartolinat e para per diten e dashurise. Ishte zakon qe ato kartolina te punoheshin vet nga personi qe do i dergonte. Kartolinat zbukuroheshin me germa te florinjta dhe dantella. Ne to shkruhej poezi dashurie, dhe me pastaj dergoheshin. Ndersa disa kartolina zbukuroheshin me zemra dhe brenda i futej qeske parfumi. Keto kartolina sot ruhen si antikitete te vlefshme neper muze. Mbas vitit 1850 u shtypen kartolinat e para per diten e shen Valentinin dhe u nxoren ne treg per t'u shitur. Qe prej asaj kohe, shen Valentini u perdor edhe per interese fitimi ne biznes. 

Test i vogel i dashurise per diten e shen Valentinit

Nese deshironi te vertetoni se ai ju do vertet me gjithe zemer, mjafton t'i veshtroni sjelljet e tija te perditshme dhe do ta kuptoni se sa eshte e sinqerte dashuria e tij ne perqindje. Bejani disa pyetje vetes e disa partnerit tuaj dhe per cdo pergjigje pozitive shperbleni ate me nga nje puthje, madje edhe nese ai nuk e dine pse:

10. Pyeteni partnerin se cka keni patur te veshur ne diten e takimit tuaj te pare?
9. Sa here qe jeni te suksesshem ne pune, a krenohet me ju apo xhelozohet ne ju?
8. A ju dhuron buqeta me lule kohe pas kohe apo vetem gjate diteve te vecanta?
7. Kur te fjaloseni nuk mban inat me shume se 12 ore?
6. I dukeni terhjekese dhe e bukur edhe kur zgjoheni ne mengjese?
5. Ka mirekuptim dhe nuk ju vendos para aktit te kryer kur gaboni?
4. Te dielave ua pergatit ushqimin dhe ua sjelle ne shtrate.
3.Nuk e anulon darken me juve per shkak se i ka dale ndonje pune ne nderkohe.
2. Ju thote se paku nje here ne dite "Te dua".
1. Ju bene qe shpesh te ndiheni se pa te jeta juaj nuk ka fare kuptim.

Shen Valentini ka nje te kaluar prej 2000 vjetesh qe neper shekujsh eshte festuar ne tradita te ndryshme. Nje nga traditat e praktikuara shekuj me pare, ishte per te gjetur nje te dashur ne diten e te dashuruarve, per cka organizoheshin shorte. Ne ate periudhe, ishin njerez te vecante  ata qe merreshin me kete lloje riti. Ndermjetesi merrej vesh me vajzen e cila duhet te shkruante emrin e personit qe pelqente ne nje cope leter dhe t'ja jepte ndermjetesit qe te merrte pjese ne short, dhe te fitonte njeriun e preferuar. Ne shekullin e 16-te, pikerisht me 14 shkurt, si shenje dashurie jepeshin dhurata te ketilla si; doreza, corape dhe shami. Ne shekullin e 17-te, Puritenet amerikane, qe ishin nje shoqeri e krishtere, me arsyetimin se eshte dita e te dashuruarve eshte nje besim i kote, u munduan ta ndalonin. Edhe kete here dashuria triumfoi, dhe ata nuk ia dolen ta ndalojne kete feste. Dhuratat e asaj kohe ishin veshjet dhe nje shishe vere. Ne ate periudhe, 14 Shkurti festohej ne France, Itali, Gjermani etj.
Ne nje fshat te vogel te Frances, pleqte e fshatit ndaheshin ne dy grupe dhe shetisnin shtepi per shtepi per te zgjedhur te rinjte te cilet dilnin neper dritare dhe thonin emrat e njeri-tjetrit, e me pastaj vajza i dergonte nje veshje te re si shenje ftese mashkullit per mbremjen e njohjes qe organizohej ne qender te qytetit. Nese ftesa i pranohej nga djali, si pergjigje vinte nje shishe vere. Ate nate ne mbremjen e Shen Valentinit, nese vajza apo djali nuk e pelqenin njeri-tjetrin, po ate nate ndizej nje zjarr i madh dhe digjeshin te gjitha veshjet qe ishin derguar per ftese. Ne vitin 1776 kjo tradite u ndalua. 

Ne shekullin e 18-te, shfaqen kartolinat e para per diten e dashurise. Ishte zakon qe ato kartolina te punoheshin vet nga personi qe do i dergonte. Kartolinat zbukuroheshin me germa te florinjta dhe dantella. Ne to shkruhej poezi dashurie, dhe me pastaj dergoheshin. Ndersa disa kartolina zbukuroheshin me zemra dhe brenda i futej qeske parfumi. Keto kartolina sot ruhen si antikitete te vlefshme neper muze. Mbas vitit 1850 u shtypen kartolinat e para per diten e shen Valentinin dhe u nxoren ne treg per t'u shitur. Qe prej asaj kohe, shen Valentini u perdor edhe per interese fitimi ne biznes. 

Test i vogel i dashurise per diten e shen Valentinit

Nese deshironi te vertetoni se ai ju do vertet me gjithe zemer, mjafton t'i veshtroni sjelljet e tija te perditshme dhe do ta kuptoni se sa eshte e sinqerte dashuria e tij ne perqindje. Bejani disa pyetje vetes e disa partnerit tuaj dhe per cdo pergjigje pozitive shperbleni ate me nga nje puthje, madje edhe nese ai nuk e dine pse:

10. Pyeteni partnerin se cka keni patur te veshur ne diten e takimit tuaj te pare?
9. Sa here qe jeni te suksesshem ne pune, a krenohet me ju apo xhelozohet ne ju?
8. A ju dhuron buqeta me lule kohe pas kohe apo vetem gjate diteve te vecanta?
7. Kur te fjaloseni nuk mban inat me shume se 12 ore?
6. I dukeni terhjekese dhe e bukur edhe kur zgjoheni ne mengjese?
5. Ka mirekuptim dhe nuk ju vendos para aktit te kryer kur gaboni?
4. Te dielave ua pergatit ushqimin dhe ua sjelle ne shtrate.
3.Nuk e anulon darken me juve per shkak se i ka dale ndonje pune ne nderkohe.
2. Ju thote se paku nje here ne dite "Te dua".
1. Ju bene qe shpesh te ndiheni se pa te jeta juaj nuk ka fare kuptim.

*REZULTATI*

parteneri juaj *10 puthje   *  dashuria juaj ne % * 100%*  :xhemla:

----------


## TiLoNcE

dhurata...po tkisha munci,do shkoj atje ku osht ,,do e puthja ene do i thosha se e du shum
 :xhemla:

----------


## Julius

Ajo se ciles kam ndermend t'i bej dhurate nuk eshte e dashura ime por ajo qe dua. Kam rreth nje vit qe mendoj per kete dhurate, do te desha ne diten e Shen Valentinit t'i dhuroja nje kenge. Mendoj te shkruaj tekstin dhe t'i them nje mikut tim ta kompozoje. Nuk e di nqs do ta realizoj dot, mendoj gjithsesi se do te ishte dicka e bukur.

----------


## DKulla

Dhurata qe kam ndermend ti jap te dashures time, eshte nje unaze fejese dhe nje perparse.


Ajo qe do doja une pastaj do ishte nje makine rroje dhe nje pale bizhame. Por sigurisht, ka dhe alternativa te tjera si: 100 chips per bixhoze dhe 1 shishe raki kumbulle.

Ne e nisim gjithmone me 2.   :xhemla:

----------


## Katilja_CH

Po pse o shoke e shoqe, zonja/usha e zoteri, pse prisni ju per kete dite qe t'i beni dhurate te dashures apo dashurit tuaj te zemres? A s'ju mjaftojne 364 dite te tjera te vitit per ta bere kete gje? Me duket sikur kjo feste eshte bere me shume popullore per arsye praktike biznesi lol. Kalofshi bukur festen ju te dashuruarit :buzeqeshje: 

P.s  Nqs. di isha me dike, do i kerkoja nje qenush te vogel (te gjalle nga ato qe si bien qimet neper shpi :shkelje syri:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Nuk jam ndonje tifoz i San Valit te Tinit, por per njohuri po postoj materialet e meposhtme...

Ne fakt ne Tirane s'ka San-Valentin. Te duket si 1 Maji i dikurshem. Turma njerezish qe derdhen rrugeve te Tiranes me kuc e me mac, plaka, femije dhe te rinj qe te kujtojne parakalimet para tribunes....

Dhe intimitet ...aspak .

MEGJITHEKETE  vazhdojme me poshte:

Shen Valentini: pak ide dhe romanticizem  
E Enjte, 10 Shkurt 2005 
Serish stres, serish dashuri, serish Shen Valentin. Dita e 14 shkurtiti afrohet me hapate shpejte, duke shfaqur pikepyetjet dhe dilemat e zakonshme. Kerkimi i frazes se duhur apo i dhurates me romantike fillon te behet nje stres me vete. Mund te jete nje feste komerciale, por nuk mund te mohojme faktin qe 14 shkurti provokon gjithnje nje lloj eksitimi, edhe kur e maskojme me frazat e rastit apo batuta te rendomta. Panorama e vaket e festimeve ne Tirane e kornizuar me shetitjen tradicionale tek liqeni 

Festa e te dashuruarve, do ta gjeje Tiranen pa ndonje koncert ne shesh, apo klub te modes. Vipet e muzikes shqiptare kane menduar mire qe kete dite ta festojne jo ne metropolin shqiptar, por ne nje qyteze te Italise. Nje koncert i madh do te mbledhe emrat me te njohur te skenes, qe nga Manjolla Nallbani, Eneida Tarifa, Rovena Stefa e shume te tjere, te cilet do te argetojne nje publik te ndryshem nga ai i Tiranes. Shume nga kengetaret nuk munden ti thonin jo kesaj oferte, per ta festuar Shen Valentinin ne Itali, te tjere me te dashuruar vendosen ti qendrojne prane partnerit apo partneres se tyre ne kryeqytet. Pavaresisht nga ajo qe mund te mendohet, per faktin se kjo feste nuk eshte materialiste dhe se simboli i saj eshte ndjenja sublime e asaj qe e quajme dashuri, festimi i saj ne vitet e fundit ka treguar se ajo eshte transformuar ne nje dite tregtie. Stresi nis qe nje muaj me pare; duhen kursyer para per dhuraten, per dreken apo darken e cila zakonisht mbetet barre e meshkujve, veshjen e deri tek truku apo modeli i flokeve. Gjithcka vetem e vetem qe ne 14 shkurt te jemi perfekt, jo vetem para pasqyres por dhe para syve te te dashurit te zemres. Eksitimit personal, qe mbart me vete 14 shkurti i shtohet dhe trumbetimi qe behet per publicizimin maksimal qe i behet kesaj feste. Qe nga spotet televizive, faqet e shumta ne Internet, filmat, vitrinat e dyqaneve e deri tek diskutimet e perditshme per dhuraten. Kjo e fundit, e cila njihet si simbol i festes, nga nje trendefil i thjeshte eshte kthyer ne nje kerkim te stermundimshem. Aq sa me te pangeshmit e festes mendojne per te ne castin e fundit. Ne dilemen tashme te bere mondane: nje pale te brendshme, apo nje parfum. Nderkohe qe fantazia merr udhe vetem ne logot apo mesazhet sms. Kompanite e telefonise se levizhme ne Shen Valentin duket se kane dhe trafikun me te madh me mesazhe e telefonata urimi, te pakten kehstu ehste vertetuar ne vitet e fundit. Lajtmotivi i te cilave jane si gjithnje fjalet e embla te dashurise, te cilave fatkeqsisht iu dedikohet vetem nje dite ne vit. Shetitja nga liqeni duket se do te mbetet serish alternativa e cifteve shqiptare, per shkak te mungeses se evenimenteve argetuese per diten e te dashuruarve.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

5 rregulla per te kaluar nje Shen Valentin perfekt  
E Enjte, 10 Shkurt 2005 
Dhe mbi te gjitha per tu organizuar ne menyre te tille qe te mos e kaloni vetem, nese deri me sot jeni akoma beqare. 

1 - Dihet qe mbremjen e Shen Valentinit, te gjesh nje tavoline te lire ne restorant eshte pothujase e pamundur, nese do te keni nje partner dhe desheroni te dilni me te per nje mbremje romantike, mendohuni ne kohe dhe mbi te gjitha, nese doni te festoni ne menyre romantike dhe te qete nje keshille: bejeni nje dite perpara, do ta keni restorantit te gjithin ne dispozicionin tuaj. 

2 - Nese idea juaj per mbremjen e Shen Valentinit eshte nje darke romantike ne apartamentin tuaj studioni me imtesi menune dhe gjeografine e tavolines: menune provojeni qe nje dite me pare per te mos rrezikuar qe te prishni mbremjen me ndonje ushqim te gatuar keq dhe zgjidhni nje ngjyre, te kuqen pershembull, i cili do te jete lajtmotivi i tavolines dhe i shtepise (pershembull shume qirinj te perhapur neper shtepi, do te krijojne atmosferen e duhur). 

3 - Per femrat e martuara apo te fejuara prej kohesh, te cilat nuk e kujtojne me domethenien e fjales romanticizem, kjo feste mund te rifreskoje kujtesen e tyre dhe te partnerit qe kane ne krah. Nuk ka rendesi nese jeni pak a shume te rinj, mund te jete preteksti per te recituar pjesen e te dashuruarve dhe dihet, nga fantazia shpesh kalohet ne realitet. 

4 - Per beqaret: therrisni mikeashta tuaja dhe prenotoni nje tavoline ne restorant per nje darke me to, naten e Shen Valentinit restoranti do te jete i mbushur plot me meshkuj, me partneret e tyre, nuk ju pengon asgje qe te hidhni nje sy rreth e rrotull apo per ato me te hedhurat te leshojne grepin. 

5 - Nese festa e te dashuruarve nuk ben per ju, pasi sapo jeni ndare, nuk ka rendesi, fiksoni nje takim per nje masazh apo per parrukierin, me 14 shkurt. Festojeni vete festen dhe mesoni te jeni me e dashuruar me veten.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Beqaret: ja cfare duhet te evitoni*  

E Enjte, 10 Shkurt 2005 
Nuk ka feste me te shemtuar dhe te dhimbshme se Shen Valentini, per ate qe perkoheissht eshte pa partner. Te gjithe qe i japin njeri tjetrit dhurata, organizojne darak intime, flasin per dashurine dhe sa te lumtur jane... po beqaret? Ata qe nuk kane nje shok apo shoqe? Nje feste e veshtire per tu injoruar, me nje shije komerciale pak te ekzagjeruaar, me tone te sheqerosura, qe i perfshin nga pak te gjithe. E veshtire per tu injoruar, por jo aq sa te mos evitosh situata te pakendshme apo dhe te sikletshme. Ja disa prej tyre, pak ironike e pak te hidhura. 

- Evitoni festat me "teme". Te ftuarit cift do te mbijne si kerpudhat pas shiut dhe te jeni te sigurte, qe ju do te jeni i vetmi i pashoqeruar. Provoni te imagjinoni nje mbremje me baze puthjesh, tregime te llojit "si jemi takuar", projekte te tipit "dhe tani qe jemi fejuar...", shkembime dhuratash, unazash, embelsirasj...mes dy te keqijave keshillohet nje mbremje para televizorit. 

- Mos pranoni nje takim romantik te tipit "takim ne erresire" nga miq apo te aferm, tuaj. Perjashto raste te vecante dhe shume te rralla, takimi eshte i destinuar te jete nje deshitim i vertete dhe do ta beje 14 shkurtin nje dite akoma me te tmerrshme. 

- Mos u stresoni shume. Ne vedn qe te mendonis e Mos u stresoni shume. Ne vedn qe te mendonis e cfare po humbisni (nese ne te vertete po humbisni dicka...), mednoni ate cfer po shijoni. Disa shembuj? Pavaresi, liri, mundesi per te bere miqesi te reja pa patur dike qe t'iu beje te ndjeheni fajtor per kete, orare ne pershtatje me nevojat tuaja, kohe e lire e gjithe ne dispozicionin tuaj.... a duhet te vazhdojme me tej? 

-Mos u ndikoni nga retorike e dites se Shen Valentinit. Mos u ndjeni te perjashtuar vetem sepse shihni pambarimisht spote romatike, filma e telefila te kesaj teme qe trasmetohen ne 14 shkurt. Kujtohuni qe ato jen vene aty, pikerisht per te shtuar produktet tipike te kesaj feste. Asgje tjeter. 

-Lerin qe miqte apo mikeshat t'iu tregojne historite e tyre, sigurisht me fantastiket dhe uniket qe i kane rastisur ndokujt. Gjithcka kalon, edhe 14 shkurti.... dhe ndoshta edhe historia e dashurise qe te gjithe konsideronim si unike e fantastike...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Dhurata per femrat  
E Enjte, 10 Shkurt 2005 


a. Do ti besh te ditur se sa e dashuruar je? Atehere dhuroi nje parfum, i cili eshte nje koncentrat i mirefillte i pasionit dhe nje Cd me kenget me romantike, te marra nga filmat e medhenj te dashurise. E gjitha e mbyllur ne nje kuti me trendafila te kuq te Amor Amor i Cacharel. 

b. Per te shenuar kohen e te dashures suaj, nuk ka asgje me te mire se nje ore, me lule pershembull me sfond me lule apo flutura, shume romantike dhe pranverore: per tu varur ne zyre, studio, kuzhine, per te mberritur gjithnje ne kohe ne takimet tuaja. 

c. Syzet e te dashuruarve kane karakteret dalluese te geneve te seksit - XY - te dukshme ne skelet. Super te lehta, kane lente te prera permes nje teknologjie me lazer 

Per meshkuj dhe femra, nje dhurate e cila mund te behet reciprokisht, si nje cift i perkryer! 

d. Nese ajo eshte engjelli juaj, do te jete e lumtur te mbaje byzylykun me material gome, i cili mbahet rreth krahut, i ndricuar nje yll i vogel metalik: nje lidhje engjellore i cili shkon perkrah nje prej parfumeve me romantike dhe sensuale per femra. 

e. Per t'ia dhuruar nje femre, e cila eshte gjithnje ne nxitim, kambalet e reja te gjata deri tek kavilja, te realizuar me shume stampo dhe me shume zemra te vogla, ne version njengyresh dhe shumengjyresh. 

F. Se bashku me dashurine tuaj, jepni ne paradhenie dhe pak pranvere: ora me kaso metalike, katrore ne ngjyre te bardhe dhe roze, rrip lekure i nderrueshem me logo apo stampo lulesh, eshte nje urim perfekt per ardhjen e stines se re dhe zgjatjen e dashurise tuaj. 

Dhurata per meshkujt 

a. Nese ai eshte superheroi juaj, bejani te ditur permes notave te nje parfumi qe emeton emocione te forta dhe nje sensualiteti te thelle, te cilat "materializohen" ne nje byzylyk origjinal, i krijuar pikerisht per festen e te dashuruarve: nje shirit gome e zeze me nje pllake te vogel ylli metalik. Nje lidhje dashurie (pothuajse) e pashkaterrueshme! 

b. Nese ai preferon te vishet me veshje te modes, do ta beni per vete me veshjen me tendence te momentit, e cila ka terhequr dhe shume vipa. Sekreti qendron tek mbivendosja e coperave tek jaka, pulset dhe fundi; te japin pershtypjen se ke veshur du bluza per te krijuar ate efekt. Eshte e pamundur te kaloje para syve tuaj pa u vene re! 

c. Dedikojini meshkujve qeflinj, te cilet ne te njejten kohe jane dhe tifoze futbolli, parfumit dhe pas rrojen me nota te fresketa dhe natyrale, te cilat bejne pjese ne linjen e veshjes dhe te aksesoreve te firmosura nga Paolo Maldini dhe Kristian Vieri. 

Si nje fill lidhes eshte nje zemer e voge e kuqe, zemra e te dashuruarve. 

d. Nje i apasionuar i ngjarjeve te Luftes se Dyte Boterore apo te kinemase do te kete parasysh zhytjet spektakolare me orat kundra ujit. Sot ato jane sofistikuar shume, duke rezistuar deri ne 200 metra thellesi. Nje ore sportive dhe elegante njekohesisht 

e. Eshte nje i apasionuar pas muzikes, teknologjise dhe motorreve? Bejini dhurate nje kasetofon dixhital: nuk do ti besoje jo vetem syve, por as vesheve! 

f. Nese dashuroni nje mashkull, i cili eshte gjithnje ne udhetim per pune, bejani transferimin me te lehte, duke i dhuruar nje cante pune me lekure dhe mikrofiber, me shume xhepa dhe hapesire. Natyrisht zgjidhni nje ngjyre te bukur si e kuqja e pasionit!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Nje leter dashurie per vetveten  
E Enjte, 10 Shkurt 2005 
Eshte dita me romantike e vitit, por shume njerez ne 14 shkurt, diten e San Valentinos e dergojne vete kartolinen e te dashuruarve. Sipas nje sondazhi te bere nga nje sit shitje librash on line, nje kartoline dashurie ne nente e marre per diten e Sn Valentinos vetedhurohet, per te shpetuar fytyren ne diten e enderruar te Valentinos. Amazon, (adresa ne internet) ka intervistuar me shume se nje mije persona ne Britanine e Madhe, France dhe Gjermani, ka zbuluar dhe se nje kartolin ene tre kapet nga prinderit, ndersa nje person ne dhjete ka pranuar se ia ka vjedhur vellezerve apo shokeve te apartamentit. Amazon pohon se gjermant jane me pak romantikem, me 69 perqind te te intervistuarve, qe thote se dita e San Valentinos nuk eshte aspak e rendesishme, ne krahasim me 54 perqind te anglezeve dhe 46 perqind te francezeve. Dhe per ata qe nuk kane ende ndonje ide , mbi dhuraten qe duhet te bejne, En Samers, pronare e nje sere dyqanesh seksi ne Britanine e Madhe, ka plotesuar nje guide per te siguruar qe asnje te mos e kaloje vetem diten me romantike te vitit. Ne nje sondazh te bere ne pese mije kliente, ka dhene idene e frazave si " San Valentino festa me koti qe ekziston" e shume te tjera te ketij tipi.

----------

